# Mounting B. cucullata



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm going to mount my B. cucullata seedling from Ray but it currently doesn't have new root growth but has new leaves coming. Should I mount it now or wait? If it was larger I'd mount it now but I'm more cautious with seedlings. And should I mount it upside down, right side up or sticking out? I know it'll eventually flop down. 

And thanks Ray! It is a really nice seedling, lots of leaves. This is my favorite cattleya alliance species, I really love it.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2014)

Generally, I give new plants a little time to settle in before I mount, but
that's just the way I do it. Ray may have other ideas.


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice acquisition, this is a fantastic species! If it has new growth then roots will follow soon after, so this is an ideal time to mount it. Try to place the new growths closest to the mount so their roots find it quickly. Probably doesn't matter much, but the only plants I mount oriented differently than they're potted are those that grow pendant anyway, and sometimes things like Phals where crown rot is a concern. You could also try a horizontal 'raft'-style mount and let the plant pick the direction it wants to grow.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a large one that I got from SlipperKing via the auction, it's on cork.
I have a 2nd one, a mini, that is mounted on a cedar stick, if that helps.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 30, 2014)

I've always mounted mine 'upside down'. Not sure if that helps. usually the plants figure out their growth habit on their own.


----------



## Ray (May 1, 2014)

Like Rob, I hang them downward, and if you're going to mount them, go ahead and do so right away. The plant will sense it's change of surroundings, and if given proper culture, will start sending out new roots to accommodate that shortly.

A shot of KelpMax can help that.


----------

